# sight question



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

with my sig p226 I have to cover with the front sight which I always heard was normal but, I've always been better with a 6 o'clock hold so how would i get it set up to the 6 o'clock change one number down on the front sight?


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

8Eric6 said:


> with my sig p226 I have to cover with the front sight which I always heard was normal but, I've always been better with a 6 o'clock hold so how would i get it set up to the 6 o'clock change one number down on the front sight?


What does your* user manual *say?

I'll give you a hit, it's on pg 49


> When changing sights, remember this rule: numbers up, groups up; numbers down, groups down. This is true for both front & rear sights.


----------



## 8Eric6 (May 9, 2010)

ha I guess I should have checked that. thanks


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

:watching:


----------

